# Paintball players up in here?



## ManuelB (Jul 5, 2011)

Are any Paintball gunners in here?! 
I for myself play Paintball in my freetime and this sport now grows and grows a lot here in germany. 

Where do you play, in which position... or do you even do it professionally?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 5, 2011)

I play. Have a Spyder MR-1 that has taken a shit on me. Planning on getting an A-5 when I get some extra cash.

I play in the woods mostly. I never really played a specific position, but I don't think woodsball has positions, probably more of a speedball thing. I don'y play professionally or anything, just play with friends.


----------



## Tomo009 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've only played a couple of times, the rules are EXTREMELY strict in Aus, can't play in this state until 18 and to own your own gun has the same laws as a handgun. I want to keep it up and will probably start to get some gear soon, I like speedball and woodsball pretty much the same really. Both are great for different reasons.


----------



## Jontain (Jul 5, 2011)

Ex Player, used to play tournement ball as a front runner in a local team, was good fun but kind of got out of it after everyone went to uni and it became impossible to organise.

Started with a Tippmann 98 for woodsball
Then got an Ion when i started playing matches and upgraded to the invert mini.

Fun game, kept my kit except for marker and tank (for obvious reasons) may have to go back to it when I have a bit more spare cash.


----------



## ManuelB (Jul 5, 2011)

Having some painters in here is pretty nice.
I play a Macdev Cyborg with a Dye Rotor... Pretty fast and runs like hell.
Restrictions are very hard here in Germany, too. You aren't allowed to play and own a marker under the age of 18 here.


----------



## espman (Jul 5, 2011)

I play quite a few scenario games, rules are pretty slack here (just no .43cal markers)
I'm running an extremely modified BT-4, with a Ninja grey ghost on a remote line, and a Tiberius T8.1 for a sidearm 
Gratuitous pics anyone? (sorry, none of the Tiberius)


















Here's the list of mods:
Tech T zero kick hammer
Rufus Dawg bolt/powertube
Rip clip w/ X7 hopper
TM-15 Stock
E-trigger w/rampage board
Red dot
Tiberius scope
Tac light and laser sight
18" rifled barrel (Rap4)
Folding foregrip (Rap4)
Bipod (Rap4)
Mock silencer (Rap4)
Rap 4 Sidewinder scope mount
Rap 4 handguard
BT M16 Mag/storage compartment


----------



## ManuelB (Jul 7, 2011)

Whooow nice thing!
I'm not that into scenario but the speedball and tournament guy... but seeing your badass marker makes me think about playing a scenario game one day!


----------



## Jason (Jul 23, 2011)

I play. I mainly play pump now a days. More fun and way cheaper. 

Im currently using a Azodin Kaos pump.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 23, 2011)

I play with my college club. Currently have a Tippman A5 customized to full auto and a Model 98 I use for woodsball. I am trying to get into it more, but since I also play Airsoft I am trying to balance my budget between the two.


----------



## Strobe (Jul 24, 2011)

I have not played in a few years, but I still have my old Tipman 68 carbine. I modified it to run Nitrogen (works much better when playing outside in cold weather) and swapped out the barrel for a rifled barrel. Still, paintball is fun as hell.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 25, 2011)

I love paintball, but it's not popular here. Very few spots to play and no friends. I have a SP Ion and never fired a single shot (ebay crazy deal)


----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2011)

Tell me I'm not the only one who used to run Speedball/Hyperball? If so, SSO I am disappoint


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 25, 2011)

Old school 2k2 Dark angel modded with a predator 5 board. Been a while since i've been on a field, but I played tournament speedball/xball for about 8 years...quit in 2007.


----------



## MFB (Jul 25, 2011)

Brian, I am so jelly. Before I got out of the game, I wanted a SmartParts Shocker and Impulse (back when they looked like the black mailbox)

Is that a Freak Kit on the barrel?


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 26, 2011)

MFB said:


> Brian, I am so jelly. Before I got out of the game, I wanted a SmartParts Shocker and Impulse (back when they looked like the black mailbox)
> 
> Is that a Freak Kit on the barrel?



It's the old school Evil kit with the 16 inch "ultra" tip. It was loud as hell but it cleared in 2 shots every time if the ball ever broke in the gun. I liked the longer barrel because you could push the bunkers with it. I havent' aired it up in years...

I had one of the old school shoeboxes back in the day, they ruled.

My fave gun was a Team Strange Impulse in a red to black fade I picked up when they released them. I think i chopped 10 balls in about 40 cases of paint with that thing and didn't bother with a backup during one of my tournament seasons... before i quit i had gone thru about 40 markers....i really missed the days of Autocockers and automags before everything turned into a machine gun. I'm actually trying to put a slide frame cocker together to maybe head out and just play a bit of rec ball for fun. I'll look pretty outdated in my gear.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Jul 31, 2011)

this is me from back in May participating in Living Legends 4 

IMG_2913 | Flickr - Photo Sharing! 

EDIT: me leading an assault into the woods 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cpxsports/5806710823/in/set-72157626908949482/


----------



## MFB (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't checked in on the teams I used to love. Last I saw Dynasty had just gotten their own Shockers made, and then Oli Lang jumped ship over to Bob Long's Ironmen.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 1, 2011)

I've got some old school gear (that I  )

Different barrel, but this is very similar to my old Micromag:


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 2, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> I've got some old school gear (that I  )
> 
> Different barrel, but this is very similar to my old Micromag:



NICE. My buddy has one of the old school phase one micros. Love em. 

I miss playing, but i'm old and rickety now.


----------

